# Leaving the UK after DOMESTIC VIOLENCE visa was refused.



## JOSC (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi there, I have a question... 
So basically, I was married but things did not go well at all, he was abusive and I ended up locked up in the house and lots of horrible things until I decided to leave. He was a UK citizen.

Anyway I never had any proof of my abuse as i never went to the police, however I did go to see a therapist for a year as I was extremely depressed. 

After I left him I applied for ILR DV but it got refused because I never went to the police or had enough proof of such abuse. I was given the right to appeal and I did, however 2 weeks after I sent me appeal I gave up on chasing the past and withdrew my appeal the 30th of may and left the 20th of june.

They gave me back my passport and all at the airport. I left way before the 28 days after i withdrew my appeal. Will I be ok in any future applications?


MY SPOUSE VISA WAS TO EXPIRE THE 15TH OF MARCH
I SENT MY ILR DV ON THE 5TH OF MARCH
I GOT MY REFUSAL THE 2ND OF MAY
I SENT MY APPEAL THE 14TH OF MAY (BEFORE THE DEADLINE)
I WITHDREW MY APPEAL THE 30TH OF MAY
I CALLED THE HOME OFFICE TO REQUEST MY PASSPORT THE 2ND OF JUNE
I BOUGHT MY TICKET THE 9TH OF JUNE AND CALLED THE HOME OFFICE TO LET THEM KNOW TO GET MY PASSPORT READY
I HAD AN APPOINTMENT AT BECKET HOUSE THE 17TH OF JUNE TO PREPARE MY DEPARTURE
I LEFT THE UK AT MY OWN EXPENSE THE 20TH OF JUNE


Thank you


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

It shouldn't affect any future applications - however just ensure you provide dates when asked about previous applications, periods of leave in the UK.

On a personal note, I am sorry you had to endure that, especially in a country you may not have been familiar with to get support. It's very easy for authorities to ask for proof of abuse, but when you are in such awful circumstances the last thing you will be thinking about is your ability to evidence it! I understand that this is to prevent false applications but it leaves some victims in a very vulnerable position. Glad to know that you are now safe - all the best xx


----------

